# NFAA field round: Traditional versus barebow



## psamty (Jan 21, 2009)

I apologize if this is a stupid question. I just started archery a few months ago, and shoot a PSE Sentry 40# metal bow without sights/stabilizer. It's light enough that I can pull and hold for several seconds (I weigh about 180lb at 5'10), but fast enough to hit a 60yd target without extreme arc. I entered a 3D round at my local club, and had no idea what the different classes were. Someone told me I to put down TRAD on my scorecard as I was shooting without sights, so I did.

About a few minutes later, some chick at the club looked at my gear, and noticed my scorecard said TRAD. She giggled a little and said, "LOL, that's not trad equipment", because my bow is metal. Personally, I prefer the metal because I find it steadier. Seems foolish to dismiss someone for not fitting your criteria of trad, dont it?



On the next Sundays shoot, I shot the field round with the compound guys. I'd never shot beyond 30yds before as the trad crew never shoots much beyond the 20yd line. The 60 and 80yd targets really taught my dumb ass a lesson, and the compound guys fixed up my form in a proper fashion. The next couple of days I practiced the longer shots giving consideration to the advice given to me by the compound guys, and found I was doing a heck of a lot better than when following the advice of the trad guys (look at the target, hit anchor and release). Any idea why compound guys give out better advice about shooting trad equipment than the trad guys themselves? Whose advice should I follow? The compound guys shoot a lot better, so it seems like I should follow their lead.

Also, I was looking at the NFAA field round classes (to figure out why said chick claimed my equipment wasn't traditional), and got confused about what barebow is vs compound. So my real question is, what is the difference between barebow and traditional as defined by the NFAA? I know personal opinions differ wildly, but what is the official party line? 

Once again, I apologize if anything seems obvious, I am a noob. Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## rpdjr45 (Jul 28, 2007)

I feel your pain, and have been in your shoes. Basically, barebow is any bow, recurve or long bow, that has no sights, stabilizer bars over a foot long. You may have an arrow rest, and a plunger. You may string walk or face walk. Traditional usually means the older traditional one piece wood bows, but you can, I think use a wooden take down bow, and you may have an arrow rest, but no plunger. You may shoot off the shelf or use the arrow rest. You may use 2 or 3 fingers under or split fingers, but you cannot swtich back and forth, and you must keep fingers in contact with the knock (which means you cannot face or string walk). Arrows may be restricted with the traditional group, but I believe you may use aluminum or wood. Personally, I perfer the FITA rules in which there are only three groups, compound, Olympic recurve (with sights, stabilizers, clickers, etc.) and barebow. There is a long bow division, and that requires wooden arrows be used, however, you may enter the barebow division using a longbow.
NFAA has so many division that it is harder to keep up with them.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

psamty, the definition you received was only part true, the Barebow definition was ok, but from what I got from your post you are shooting traditional, the bow being metal or wood does not matter in NFAA competion nor does the fact of it being a recurve or a long bow still falls under trad., no Stabilizer, arrows do not have to be wood they can be of any material makeup. BB can use any stabilizer any lenght, in Bowhunter you have a 12" restriction on your stabilizer. If you go to the NFAA web site look under documents and you will find a copy of the current rule book this would be your best source of information and you can allways ask your State NFAA Director or PM me and I will help you out, you can see that I am a NFAA Director from NM. Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

psamty said:


> I apologize if this is a stupid question. I just started archery a few months ago, and shoot a PSE Sentry 40# metal bow without sights/stabilizer. It's light enough that I can pull and hold for several seconds (I weigh about 180lb at 5'10), but fast enough to hit a 60yd target without extreme arc. I entered a 3D round at my local club, and had no idea what the different classes were. Someone told me I to put down TRAD on my scorecard as I was shooting without sights, so I did.
> 
> About a few minutes later, some chick at the club looked at my gear, and noticed my scorecard said TRAD. She giggled a little and said, "LOL, that's not trad equipment", because my bow is metal. Personally, I prefer the metal because I find it steadier. Seems foolish to dismiss someone for not fitting your criteria of trad, dont it?
> 
> ...


Trad. is any bow that is a longbow or a recurve, no compounds, there can be a rest on the bow but anything else is not be allowed. In Barebow you can use compounds longbows and recurves and you can have a stabilizer, you have to maintain one consistant nocking point [ string and face walking is permitted] and no devise of any type that can be used for sighting can be attached to the bow. Now there is another style called Competitive Bowhunter or just Bowhunter where the bow is a compound but you can not have a stab. and you can not string or face walk, very simular to Trad but with a compound. Hopes this helps.
Terry


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Terry, where did you get your info?? I don't think it is correct.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

archer_nm said:


> Terry, where did you get your info?? I don't think it is correct.


You are correct archer nm , I am wrong on the stab for BH, you can have a 12" stab, but I think I am correct on the rest. I am useing a copy of the NFAA rules but it is a few years old, 06, and I know there has been a couple of changes just recently in regards to string colors and fletching colors. The Trad part I know is correct and everything else other than the stab for Bh style should be correct also but I should also add that the stab for Barebow can be any length.


----------



## Hawksnest88 (Dec 12, 2005)

"""H. Traditional:

This style of shooting is for those who wish to compete with the Recurve or Longbow.

No device of any kind, including arrow rest, that can be used for sighting will be used or attached to the archer's equipment.

There shall be no device, mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow rest, arrow plate or plunger button.

No part of the rest or arrow plate may extend more than 1/4 inch above the arrow.

No clickers, drawchecks or levels will be allowed. No laminations, marks or blemishes on the face of the bow
or in the sight window will be legal.

The string may be of any color but must have a single color center serving. One single nocking point is permitted. One or two nock locators may be used. Brush buttons and string silencers, properly placed, may be used. Any other marks or string attachments will be illegal.

One anchor point only is permitted.

The archer shall touch the arrow when nocked and drawing the arrow with the index finger against the nock. Finger position may not be changed during competition. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.

Gloves, tabs or fingers shall be the only legal releases. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.

All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching with allowances for wear and tear.

No stabilizer or counter balance may be used.

No written memorandum will be allowed.

Bow slings are permissible."""

*These are the current Traditional rules*

My wife and I will be shooting these rules this year at the nats. Bill G.


----------



## TimD (Aug 25, 2005)

*Traditional rules*

As a long time traditional shooter and competitor I can tell you that almost all the information so far has been correct. With the exception that you are getting different rules from different organizations. I competed in the Nfaa nationals many times and won once with a hoyt avalon, carbon limbs and easton ACE arrows. The Nfaa does not allow a stabilizer, but the Ifaa Does.
IBO's rules I think have different classes for barebow recurve vs trad recurve and so does the IFAA. The NAA has a Barebow recurve class that Allows stabilizers and stringwalking and a trad Class that Only allows wood bows and wood Arrows.
So know the rules of the Organization you plan to compete in and enjoy. It is a great class but unfortunately very sparsely populated with competent archers. I finally gave in to the masses and now shoot full freestyle with a hinge. I miss having my fingers on the string, but I must admit I am also enjoying shooting in a more competetive class and keeping most of my arrows in the dot. There is nothing worse than glancing an ACE off the back of an animal and seeing it explode into six pieces.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Right from the NFAA constitiution and By laws:
H. Traditional:
1. This style of shooting is for those who wish to compete with the Recurve or Longbow.
2. No device of any kind, including arrow rest, that can be used for sighting will be used or
attached to the archers’ equipment.
3. There shall be no device, mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow
rest, arrow plate or plunger button.
4. No part of the rest or arrow plate may extend more than ¼ inch above the arrow.
5. No clickers, drawchecks or levels will be allowed. No laminations, marks or blemishes on
the face of the bow or in the sight window will be legal.
6. The string may be of any color but must have a single color center serving. One single
nocking point is permitted. One or two nock locators may be used. Brush buttons and string
silencers, properly placed may be used. Any other marks or string attachments will be
illegal.
7. One anchor point only is permitted.
8. The archer shall touch the arrow when nocked and drawing the arrow with the index finger
against the nock. Finger position may not be changed during competition. In the case of
physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.
9. Gloves, tabs or fingers shall be the only legal releases. In the case of physical disability of
the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.
10. All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching with allowance for
wear and tear.
11. No stabilizer or counter balance may be used.
12. No written memorandum will be allowed.
13. Bow Slings are permissible.
14. During a round no adjustments may be made


B. Barebow:
1. Archers shooting Barebow style will use bow, arrows, strings, and accessories free from
any sights, marks or blemishes that may be used as a sighting aid.
2. An adjustable arrow plate may be used provided it does not extend more than ¼” above the
arrow.
3. The use of stabilizers shall be permitted. The rear stabilizer shall not touch any part of the
body.
4. One consistent nocking point only is permitted and may be held by one or two nock
locators, which shall be snap on type, shrink tubing, thread or dental floss, tied or served on
the serving. Nocking point locators shall not extend more than one half inch (1/2”) above
or below the arrow nock when at full draw.
5. Only one adjustable draw check and level mounted on the bow, neither of which may
extend above the arrow and a mechanical type arrow rest and cushion plunger are
permitted.
6. Only gloves, tabs, or fingers shall be permitted, except in the case of physical disability of
the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.
7. All arrows shall be identical in length, weight, diameter and fletching, with allowance for
wear and tear. Powder on the arrow points shall be permitted as a visual aid.
8. The ends or edges or laminated pieces appearing on the inside of the upper limb shall be
considered a sighting mechanism.
9. No device of any type, including arrow rest, that may be used for sighting, may be used or
attached to the archer’s equipment.
NFAA
2009/2010
30
10. The pylon (string clearance bar) will be allowed in this style if it is not located in the sight
window.
11. Any part of the arrow rest extending more than ¼ inch above the arrow is deemed illegal in
the Barebow style.

Here is a link to the Constitution just in case. 
http://www.nfaa-archery.org/depot/documents/823-2009706-NFAA Constitution and By-Laws.pdf

Hope that helps...


----------

